# BACKYARD bbq pits



## 242met (Mar 29, 2011)

*we have some awsome backyard pits for sale starting at $1,100.00 these pits are all 1/4 in . material also we include tunining plates in the main cooking chamber these pit are great cookers for the price. Call Joe at 281-507-1090 seven days a week or email.[email protected] for more info on any size pit.






























*


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Joe and his crew make a great customised pit. I purchased a pit from them last year and it cooks great. Great job, well built!!!!


----------

